# Native Watercraft Mariner 12.5 Tretboot mit Propellerantrieb



## DJTMichel (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

kürzlich bekam ich dieses SOT in Anglerausführung und möchte Euch kurz darüber berichten:






Es ist kein Leichtgewicht*, ich kann es jedoch allein auf's Autodach heben.
* ich bin auch kein Leichtgewicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Antriebseinheit läßt sich zum Überwinden flacher Gewässerabschnitte im Handumdrehen hochklappen






Der Antrieb ist super, wenn man wärend einer 180° Kursänderung nicht vergißt, daß die Schleppangel  draußen ist. Ich habe dann erst einmal einige Minuten gebraucht um die Schiffsschraube, um die sich meine geflochtene gewickelt hatte, wieder frei zu bekommen. 
Leider habe ich keinen Vergleich zu einem normalen SOT, ein Ruderboot müßte sich jedoch ganz schön anstrengen, um geschwindigkeitsmäßig mithalten zu können. Allerdings fährt das Ding nicht von allein und so traute ich mich nur ein kurzes Stück von der Anlegestelle des See's weg. Entgegen meiner sonstigen Gewohnheit fing ich am hinterhergezogenen Miniwobbler sogar etwas:








2 etwa 20cm kleine Barsche und dieser Minihecht sind die ersten Fische, mit der meine neue SS2 _fertig werden mußte_





 und haben mir diese Jungfernfahrt zusätzlich verschönert.








Diese kurze Ausfahrt kann kein endgültiger Test sein, aber mir zeigt sie eine  positive Tendenz auf. Das Kajak liegt gut im Wasser, ich habe beide Hände zun Angeln frei, bin flott und habe bei Bedarf sogar einen Rückwärtsgang. Zudem kann ich die gewohnte Tretbewegung wie beim Fahrrad ausführen.
Gekauft habe ich mein SOT bei ADH-FISHING in Peine und bin mit dem dortigen Service äußerst zufrieden. Ich möchte mich hiermit für alles Bedanken. Ein ebensolches Dankeschön geht an den Importeur, die Element 2 GmbH. 

Nun stellt sich die Frage nach einem brauchbaren Echolot für 95% Süßwasser und 5% Ostsee + ggf. Südnorwegen (aber ob ich das SOT im August dahin mitnehme, steht nicht fest). Den Geber werde ich blasenfrei mit Kunstharz an geeigneter Stelle des Bodens ankleben. Dann habe ich schon mal nix, was von außen abgerissen werden kann. Man empfahl mir ein Lowrance Fishfinder X-4 Pro (109,-) + Gelbatterie (39,-). Der Preis liegt ja noch im erträglichen Rahmen, ob es etwas kann (mir sagte man bis 700m Tiefe - kann ich mir kaum vorstellen), werde ich wohl feststellen. Mal sehen, ob es von Euch noch andere Meinungen/Empfehlungen dazu gibt.


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Native Watercraft Mariner 12.5 Tretboot mit Propellerantrieb*

Schönes Teil ! 

Zum Echolotgeber : Kunstharz !? Sicher ?
Ich habe meinen problemlos mit Silikon eingeklebt.
So bekomme ich ihn wenn nötig wenigstens wieder raus ohne das Geber oder SOT Schaden nehmen ....


----------



## HD4ever (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Native Watercraft Mariner 12.5 Tretboot mit Propellerantrieb*

schöööönes Teil ! #6
denke damit wirst du sicher ne Menge Spaß und auch Erfolg mit haben ... 
hoffe da kommen noch ein paar Bilder-berichte :m


----------



## DJTMichel (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Native Watercraft Mariner 12.5 Tretboot mit Propellerantrieb*

Danke 

@Mario: was Du schreibst, klingt vernünftig #6. Solange ich mir da keine Luftblasen reinbaue, müßte Silikon funzen.


----------



## marioschreiber (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Native Watercraft Mariner 12.5 Tretboot mit Propellerantrieb*

Wenn Blasen rein kommen sollten, dann kannst du es problemlos ein zweites mal einkleben . Das ist ja der Vorteil ...


----------



## DJTMichel (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Native Watercraft Mariner 12.5 Tretboot mit Propellerantrieb*

Ich hab' den Schallkopf wie von Mario empfohlen mit Silikon in den Rumpf eingeklebt und auf einem kleinen Weiher getestet - die Tiefe wurde wiederholt an einer Stelle mit ca. 4m (+/- 10cm) angezeigt - scheint also soweit zu klappen. 






Ob durch das Silikon evtl. Leistungsverluste hervorgerufen werden, vermag ich ohne Vergleichsmöglichkeit nicht zu sagen.


----------



## marioschreiber (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Native Watercraft Mariner 12.5 Tretboot mit Propellerantrieb*

Das passt schon .
Habe mit anderen verglichen und immer die selben Werte gehabt.
Einzig die Temperaturanzeige stimmt durch den Rumpf nicht.


----------



## DJTMichel (23. August 2011)

*AW: Native Watercraft Mariner 12.5 Tretboot mit Propellerantrieb*

den folgenden Text habe ich in fast identischer Form in einem anderen Forum veröffentlicht:

Wir waren eine Woche incl. SOT in Südnorwegen, eine Gelegenheit, dieses Kayak auf Seetüchtigkeit zu prüfen.





Abgesehen von insgesamt knappen 80,-€ Zusatzkosten wegen der Höhe für mein SOT auf dem Autodach, die mir der „Fährmann“ abknöpfte, verlief unsere Anfahrt reibungslos. 
*Meine Eindrücke sind nicht die eines Hardcoreanglers, denn in erster Linie war es unser Familienurlaub.*

Anfangs war ich mit meinem Native Watercraft Mariner 12,5 bis bei den vorgelagerten Holmen und Schären der Bucht von Reme und habe meine Fische gefangen. 





Leute, das macht richtig Laune! Sowohl der Barschpimpel als auch die SS2 mit dem Birkenrindengriff, beide von mir gebaut, machten richtig Spaß. 





Wenn ich auf dem Kayak sitzend nachts vom Meer aus den Vollmond betrachte, scheint die Zeit für einen Augenblick still zu stehen. 

Wichtig ist neben den üblichen lebensverlängernden Maßnahmen wie Rettungsweste, Verbindungsleine zum Kayak usw. die Befestigung ALLER Dinge auf dem SOT, die herabfallen könnten. Ich glaube bei einer Wassertiefe von bis zu 70m 



 dieses günstige Echolot zeigte zuverlässig die Tiefe an, bis 110m arbeitete es gut und tiefer war es nicht.

(weiter bin ich noch nicht vorgedrungen) nützt anderenfalls auch kein Tauchschein was. Es ist herrlich, lautlos und dennoch recht flott von einer Stelle zur anderen zu fahren und das inmitten dieser 







herrlichen Landschaft. Dennoch habe ich den Eindruck, die 





Eingeborenen halten mich für etwas verrückt. Einer fuhr, als ich am Sonntag bei ströhmenden Regen damit unterwegs war, um mich herum und machte Fotos. Deshalb bot mir Paul wohl auch die Nutzung seines Bootes an. Damit sind wir dann alle zum Makrelenangeln rausgefahren. Selbst meine Frau, die nix vom Angeln hält, 





hatte das Grinsen im Gesicht. Mein siebenjähriger Sohn





zog einen vollbesetzten Patanoster nach dem nächsten hoch. Bei 80 Stück habe ich dann STOPP gesagt, da die Fische ja auch versorgt werden wollen. Abends vorher wurden nämlich neben einem größerem Lippfisch mit bläulichem Wabbelfleisch probehalber zwei kleine Makrelen mit viel Lob meiner Frau verkostet. Die daraufhin gefangenen liegen nun sauber ausgenommen und ohne Kopf eingepackt in der Tiefkühltruhe. Sabine konnte sogar den größten Fisch des Tages, einen Dorsch, landen. Mir schlitzte beim herausheben leider die auf Pilker gefangene Mutter aller Makrelen aus – ich habe mich darüber geärgert.



Allerdings machte mir das Angeln vom SOT deutlich mehr Spaß als mit dem Motorboot und so fuhr ich damit von





Reme entlang der Küste die mit rotem Kreuz markierten Spots an. 

Übrigens, 





woran erkennen uns die Norweger schon von weitem?* 

Am Kiosk erfuhr ich, es gibt eine Abkürzung und ich hätte nicht über die offene See kommen müssen. 







*Jetzt erst recht* muß ich gedacht haben und wählte selbstredend die gleiche Route für den Rückweg.

Die übrigen Sehenswürdigkeiten der Region erforschte meine Frau mit den Minimonstern, z.B.






aber der erfolgreichste und stolzeste Angler unter uns ist der Willy:








Papa begnügte sich in Summe meißt damit:





Das Bild entstand kurz vor unserer Abreise:






Fazit: das Mariner 12,5 mit Propellerantrieb stellt für mich eine sinnvolle Ergänzung meiner Angelausrüstung im Inn- und Ausland dar und ist durchaus seetauglich. Ich würde es wieder kaufen #6.

PS: *) Deutsche stehen IMMER im Boot und keiner weiß weshalb .


----------



## HD4ever (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Native Watercraft Mariner 12.5 Tretboot mit Propellerantrieb*

Toller Bericht !!!
Habe neulich auch mal in dem gleichen Teil probe gesessen ... könnte mir auch gefallen


----------



## orca82 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Native Watercraft Mariner 12.5 Tretboot mit Propellerantrieb*

Hallo Michel,
schöner Bericht, nur wie wird das Ding gesteuert? 
Gruß Orca


----------



## FehmarnAngler (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Native Watercraft Mariner 12.5 Tretboot mit Propellerantrieb*

Na, mit den Paddeln. 

Ich hatte Pfingsten 2011 hier auf der Insel das Vergnügen eine Menge SOTs vom Paddelfisch zu testen, darunter auch die Variante mit Tretbootantrieb (und sauteuer :c).

Ich muss sagen, gefällt sehr gut. :m
Man ist echt flott unterwegs, ohne sich wie beim Belly zu tode zu strampeln. Auch die normalen SOTs sind so schnell und wendig, das man ganz schnell von A nach B paddelt.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## DJTMichel (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Native Watercraft Mariner 12.5 Tretboot mit Propellerantrieb*

@Jochen: von wegen |rolleyes

@Orca: am Heck ist ein Ruder und links vom Sitz ist ein Hebel. Über einen Seilzug läßt sich das Yak damit ganz einfach steuern.


----------



## orca82 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Native Watercraft Mariner 12.5 Tretboot mit Propellerantrieb*

Danke, für die Info.


----------



## DJTMichel (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Native Watercraft Mariner 12.5 Tretboot mit Propellerantrieb*

bitte


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Native Watercraft Mariner 12.5 Tretboot mit Propellerantrieb*

Na da gratuliere ich dir mal zu deinem yak, habe seit kurzen das gleiche yak, allerdings als 10ér...

Viel spass damit ;-)


----------



## minus1 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Native Watercraft Mariner 12.5 Tretboot mit Propellerantrieb*

Moins,

hat wer Ahnung wie das mit Schleppangeln und Kajak harmoniert ?
Genauer gesagt : ist ein vernünftiges schleppen mit Paddel überhaupt möglich ( Bisserkennung, Handhabung Rute etc ) oder ist ein Propantrieb generell erste Wahl für diesen Zweck ?


----------



## DJTMichel (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Native Watercraft Mariner 12.5 Tretboot mit Propellerantrieb*

Klingt als könne man bald ein Marinertreffen organisieren .
Tja was soll ich zum Thema Paddeln und Kayak sagen? Gerade deshalb bin ich ja mit dem Tretboot unterwegs um beide Hände frei zu haben - aber Schleppangeln soll auch mit Handbetrieb machbar sein |rolleyes.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Native Watercraft Mariner 12.5 Tretboot mit Propellerantrieb*

Habe die letzten drei Jahre nur "im Handbetrieb" geschleppt ...
Geht auch, sogar bis zu 4 Ruten wenns Wetter mitspielt.
Aber angenehmer ist natürlich ein Tretantrieb...
Aber demnächst werden sich einige Fische MEEEEEEEHHHHR in acht nehmen ;-)

Mirco


----------



## minus1 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Native Watercraft Mariner 12.5 Tretboot mit Propellerantrieb*

wo sind die Ruten denn platziert ?
Mein Gefühl : wenn sie hinter dem Sitz platziert sind - keine Bisserkennung.
Seitlich, vorne : kommen sich Paddel und Schnur / Rute nicht ins Gehege ?;+

Ich schwanke noch zwischen Prop oder Paddel - quasi preiswert oder bequemer Sitzplatz !


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Native Watercraft Mariner 12.5 Tretboot mit Propellerantrieb*

nimm n prob, bessere Übersetzung, schneller unterwegs, und du kannst RÜCKWÄRTS fahren!!


----------



## skunze (23. April 2012)

*AW: Native Watercraft Mariner 12.5 Tretboot mit Propellerantrieb*

Moinsen,

sehr schöner Bericht.

Reihe mich hiermit in die Runde der Mariner Besitzer ein.
Habe mir wie Mirco das 10er mit Antrieb gegönnt.
Echt ein super Teil.










Derzeit habe ich noch etwas Probleme mit der Steuerung. Der Geradeauslauf ist sicherlich nicht mit dem 12,5 er vergleichbar, aber irgendetwas scheint da bei mir nicht zu stimmen, da das Kajak kaum ohne ständige Korrektur gerade zu fahren ist.

Mein vorheriges Ultimate 12 (vekaufe ich übrigens hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=239141 sehr günstig) war dagegen wie eine Lok auf Schienen, was aber sicher auch dem grösseren Ruder zu verdanken ist.

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen, was den Geradeauslauf betrifft?

Besten Gruß
Stefan


----------



## skunze (23. April 2012)

*AW: Native Watercraft Mariner 12.5 Tretboot mit Propellerantrieb*



minus1 schrieb:


> wo sind die Ruten denn platziert ?
> Mein Gefühl : wenn sie hinter dem Sitz platziert sind - keine Bisserkennung.
> Seitlich, vorne : kommen sich Paddel und Schnur / Rute nicht ins Gehege ?;+
> 
> Ich schwanke noch zwischen Prop oder Paddel - quasi preiswert oder bequemer Sitzplatz !



Hinten ist praktisch um die Schnur sauber rauszulassen (Bügel auf und durch die Hand laufen lassen) Aber die Bisserkennung ist echt mau.

Vorne hilft ein Rutenhalter, der nach aussen gestellt werden kann z.B die Ram Rutenhalter.


----------



## skunze (23. April 2012)

*AW: Native Watercraft Mariner 12.5 Tretboot mit Propellerantrieb*



Boot angler schrieb:


> nimm n prob, bessere Übersetzung, schneller unterwegs, und du kannst RÜCKWÄRTS fahren!!



spätestens auf nem engen flüsschen macht sich die möglichkeit rückwärts fahren zu können richtig bezahlt !


----------



## Lenkers (23. April 2012)

*AW: Native Watercraft Mariner 12.5 Tretboot mit Propellerantrieb*



skunze schrieb:


> Derzeit habe ich noch etwas Probleme mit der Steuerung. Der Geradeauslauf ist sicherlich nicht mit dem 12,5 er vergleichbar, aber irgendetwas scheint da bei mir nicht zu stimmen, da das Kajak kaum ohne ständige Korrektur gerade zu fahren ist.
> Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen, was den Geradeauslauf betrifft?
> Besten Gruß
> Stefan



Ja Stefan, das 12,5er läuft ohne ständige Korrektur auch nicht geradeaus! Das liegt aber am Doppelrumpf. Das Steuerblatt müsste 2 bis 3 fach so groß sein, um gegen diese beiden "Rundkiele" anzukommen. 
Dafür liegt es eben seeeehr stabil auf dem Wasser und Du kannst im Stehen angeln (mit der Fusselpeitsche z.B. geht das sehr schön...)

TL Lenker


----------



## skunze (23. April 2012)

*AW: Native Watercraft Mariner 12.5 Tretboot mit Propellerantrieb*



Lenkers schrieb:


> Ja Stefan, das 12,5er läuft ohne ständige Korrektur auch nicht geradeaus! Das liegt aber am Doppelrumpf. Das Steuerblatt müsste 2 bis 3 fach so groß sein, um gegen diese beiden "Rundkiele" anzukommen.
> Dafür liegt es eben seeeehr stabil auf dem Wasser und Du kannst im Stehen angeln (mit der Fusselpeitsche z.B. geht das sehr schön...)
> 
> TL Lenker



Danke für die Antwort.
Aber musst Du auch ständig (also permanent) gegenlenken?
Ich meine, das macht ja echt keinen Sinn, wenn man immer eine Hand am Steuer benötigt und die ganze Zeit das Ruder von links nach rechts ziehen muss.... 
Das Ultimate hat ja auch den Doppelrumpf und fährt ohne Probleme geradeaus....
Bin langsam echt verzweifelt.

Hab schon mal überlegt, ob man die Ruderfläche irgendwie vergrössern kann...


----------



## LuckyS (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Native Watercraft Mariner 12.5 Tretboot mit Propellerantrieb*

Überlege mir seit ein paar Wochen auch ein 12,5er zuzulegen.
Wie äußert sich das "nicht gerade aus laufen"?
- Macht es eine 90° Kurve wenn Du die Steuerung loslässt?
- Verzieht es ein paar Grad  wenn Du die Steuerung loslässt?
- Nimmt es einem den Spaß, bzw würdest Du es Dir nochmal kaufen?


----------



## skunze (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Native Watercraft Mariner 12.5 Tretboot mit Propellerantrieb*

Ich gehe davon aus, dass das 12,5er aufgrund der grösseren Rumpflänge diese Probleme nicht hat. Ich habe ja das 10er.
da können Dir 12,5er Besitzer sicherlich besser Auskunt geben.



LuckyS schrieb:


> Überlege mir seit ein paar Wochen auch ein 12,5er zuzulegen.
> Wie äußert sich das "nicht gerade aus laufen"?
> - Macht es eine 90° Kurve wenn Du die Steuerung loslässt?
> - Verzieht es ein paar Grad  wenn Du die Steuerung loslässt?
> - Nimmt es einem den Spaß, bzw würdest Du es Dir nochmal kaufen?


----------

